
MRI disabled every iOS device in facility - asadlionpk
https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/9mk2o7/mri_disabled_every_ios_device_in_facility/
======
punnerud
A possible explanation:

User1:"Were there any iPhones older than iPhone X? iPhone X and Apple watch
both have QI inductive wireless charging, so could they have received over
voltage?"

User2:"that's.....not the dumbest thing i've ever heard.

if the devices don't have some sort of voltage protection, a rapidly
collapsing magnetic field would induce meaningful (albeit brief) amounts of
voltage and current."

User3:"Exactly this. Radiology resident here. Had our magnet quench multiple
times and fry all of the newer Apple models in the department while my older
gen was totally fine."

~~~
jplayer01
Some TV's/laptops were also affected, apparently. I think it's just
coincidence that most devices nearby were Apple ones.

~~~
dennisnedry
Confirmed -
[https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/9mk2o7/mri_disabl...](https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/9mk2o7/mri_disabled_every_ios_device_in_facility/e7flsi3/)

------
k_sze
Which gets me wondering: when installing MRIs, do they perform test runs at
lower powers and try to detect such leak, maybe with some kind of handheld
detector?

